# Problem mit Mainboard und Netzteil - Kabel zu kurz



## Nova_Avon (18. März 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin grad dabei meinen ersten Rechner zusammen zu bauen. Jetzt stehe ich aber schon vor dem ersten Problem. Das Netzteil ist auf dem Gehäuseboden und die Kabel die das Mainboard mit Strom versorgen (24 polig und 4 polig) sind ziemlich kurz. Der 24 polige geht noch am Rand lang, da die Buchse auf dem Mainboard rechts oben ist. Das könnte funktioneren. Aber der 4 polige P4 Stecker, den ich in eine 8 polige Buchse stecke (hab gelesen, das wäre egal) ist wirklich total am Anschlag, weil die Buchse dummerweise links oben neben dem CPU ist. Also sobald ich die Grafikkarte einbauen würde, ist da nichts mehr zu machen! Ist so was normal? Wie gehts nun weiter? Verlängerungskabel, oder was kann man machen? 

Mainboard: GigaByte GA-MA770TA-UD3
Netzteil: Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R


----------



## black-hawk-01-de (18. März 2010)

Hallo,

da brauchst du dir nur eine Verlängerung für das ATX-Kabel und das 8-Pin (bzw. 4-Pin Kabel) zu besorgen.

z.B. sowas
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteil-Zubehör » Akasa AK-CB24-24-EXT 24 Pin Netzteilverlängerung - 30 cm
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteil-Zubehör » Akasa AK-CB8-8-EXT 8 Pin Netzteilverlängerung - 30 cm

Je nachdem was du für Hardware verbaut hast, würde ich evtl. doch über ein aktuelles Netzteil nachdenken welches einen 8-Pin Stecker bietet. Soweit ich weiß ist das m.U. die Stromversorgung für die CPU?! (Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege)


----------



## steinschock (18. März 2010)

Die erwähnten Verlängerungen gibt es auch für PCIe.
Das NT ist gut und 4PIN reicht ohne massives OC.
Das sollte  auch im Handbuch stehen.


----------



## Erzbaron (18. März 2010)

Ja, die kurzen Kabel sind der einzige negative Punkt am Arctic Cooling Fusion, selbst in relativ kleinen Gehäusen braucht man Verlängerungen ... gerde wenn das Netzteil unten montiert wird ...

Das Fusion hat den 8 Pin Anschluss, und den würde ich auch montieren, selbst wenn der 4 Pin Stecker reichen würde ...


----------



## Nova_Avon (18. März 2010)

Danke für eure Hilfe! Aber dass das Fusion einen 8-Pin Stecker hat verwirrt mich jetzt etwas. Bei mir sind folgende Anschlüsse vorhanden (steht auch so in der Bedienungsanleitung):
1x Mainboard 20+4 pin
1x Mainboard 12V 4-pin CPU Anschluss
6x SATA HDD
2x PCIe 6 pin
2x PCIe 6+2 pin
2x Gehäuselüfter Anschluss
3x Festplattenanschluss
1x Floppy

Der einzige mit 8 pins ist der "PCIe 6+2 pin", aber der kanns ja auch nicht sein, oder? Die 6 Pins würden zwar passen, aber die 2 restlichen nicht. Und außerdem ist der doch sowieso nicht für die Mainboardstromzufuhr gedacht?


----------



## Erzbaron (18. März 2010)

dann hast du wahrscheinlich eine andere Revision, mein Fusion hatte damals den 8 PIN EPS Stecker geteilt in 2 4 Pin Anschlüsse ... 

Steck bloß nicht den PCIe Stecker da rein  das bekommt weder dem Board noch dem Netzteil besonders gut ^^


----------



## alf3181 (18. März 2010)

Na ja kann da ein Lied von Singen mit nen Freund nen neuen PC gebastelt.
Jeden fals dann das gehäuse genommen

THERMALTAKE V3 Black Edition (VL80001W2Z) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de

Und auch das Problem mit der 24pin ATX Leitung, jedenfals kurzer hand 24 Drähte auf 10cm geschnitten und dann Leitung für Leitung Verlängert.
Ist zwar nicht ganu so schön wie wen es original so lang wär, aber Dafür kommt ja noch der Sleeve drüber


----------



## Nova_Avon (26. März 2010)

Ich habe gerade das hier gefunden: Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Netzteil Kabel/Adapter » Akasa 6-Pin PCIe zu 8-Pin ATX12V - Adapter-Kabel

Damit könnte ich das Problem ja auch lösen. Ist 1 Euro teurer, dafür dann 8 Pin. Was würdet ihr bevorzugen?


----------

